# blue moori question



## afishcionado (Feb 13, 2012)

How do I get them to breed?
10 blue moori, all are over a year old. 
3 males 7 females not sure tho
In a 72 gal tank 

With 10 other cichlids in the tank.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

some soft light and mood music helps. 









do you have lots of hiding spaces for them? Places they can defend while mating...i.e. not too open? Water condition?


----------



## afishcionado (Feb 13, 2012)

*blue*

Lol I've tried that.

I've seen a couple of the females holding but never seen the actual fry.
Do ya think it's because of the other fish?


----------



## Explorer guy (Sep 12, 2011)

I have a 120 gallon, with 4 blue moori.... and 25 other fish. Mine are breeding like crazy- them and the yellow labs.... I have lots of rock and plants and wood for them to hide in, I keep my temp. at 80 degrees, I have my lighting on a timer for 8 hrs a day, and I do weekly 25% water changes (apparently this simulates frequent rain which I've heard leads them to believe its spring breeding time?!).


----------



## afishcionado (Feb 13, 2012)

Do you take out the female that's holding or you just leave them in the tank?


----------



## Explorer guy (Sep 12, 2011)

My tank is too big and has too much stuff in it for me to go messing with a net- so I just let nature take it's course. However today I am picking up a smaller tank for grow-out and to have on hand for quarantine.... other than that I let nature do it's thing. currently I have about 30 mixed fry, all just over "snack-size"! So this weekend, I'll do the dreaded task of attempting to fish them out, grow them out a bit, and either sell off or add them back to the 120


----------



## Sam66 (Jul 24, 2012)

Riceburner said:


> some soft light and mood music helps.
> 
> do you have lots of hiding spaces for them? Places they can defend while mating...i.e. not too open? Water condition?


Barry White and a lava lamp work wonders !!!


----------



## Sam66 (Jul 24, 2012)

How long do yours hold for.
If it`s only for a few days the eggs could possibly not be getting fertilized or they could be stressed in their present environment and spitting them out. If their holding for more than 2 weeks they could be releasing them and their getting eaten. Young females will not always carry the first mouthful full term either.
One of my females carried for less than a week the first couple of times and this week I pulled her at 18 days and she was carrying 40+ fry.

Patience is a good thing.

Scott...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I used to do weekly WC at about 40% and let them hold for about 3 weeks. Then either catch and strip or put the female in a separate enclosure to spit.


----------



## afishcionado (Feb 13, 2012)

*thnx for the input*

I guess I'll try to fish em out and in to a separate tank.


----------

